

Why empirical calibration is needed to correct p-values (2013) [pdf] - gwern
http://www.dcscience.net/Schuemie-Madigan-2012.pdf

======
gwern
"Interpreting observational studies: why empirical calibration is needed to
correct _p_-values", Schuemie et al 2012; excerpts:
[https://plus.google.com/103530621949492999968/posts/NxcqPtM9...](https://plus.google.com/103530621949492999968/posts/NxcqPtM9qe4)

